# '07 x300 42" deck - problems finding correct belt



## ranger_dood (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi there,

I recently purchased an x300 and am in the process of giving it some long-overdue maintenance. Already did the regular service kit items, and it's in need of a deck belt. I have the old belt off, and I'm measuring it at 147.5" long. According to the JD maintenance sheet, a 42" deck with tensioner should take an M154601 belt. When I look up this part number, it says it's for 38" decks. Further, the length from the various 3rd party manufacturers is listed as 143, 141.5, and 137"... so the numbers are all over the place.

It looks like the correct belt, based on an amazon search for "x300 42" deck belt" might be the M154621, which is 146-147" long.

Why am I not finding the right information from JD, and can anyone suggest the actual correct belt?

Thanks!


----------



## ranger_dood (Apr 2, 2019)

I believe I've answered my own question. If you bring up the maintenance reference PDF on JD's website, it shows the same part number for belts as the 38" deck. However, if you look at the search results instead of the PDF, it lists the correct M154621.


----------

